# Milbemax dog wormer - why prescription only?



## xtrixiex

I got Milbemax dog wormer for Trixie today and just wondered, why it is prescription only? I'm not doubting that there is a very good reason why but what is the difference between this and regular, non-prescription wormer?

Thanks.

Also: Is it necessary to worm every month, as generally advised by the vet? It's just the company recommends 4 times a year/every 3months. I don't want to give medicine for the sake of it with the risk of her becoming immune to wormer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Veterinary products like human ones have to be licensed, so I assume that there is something in the milbemax that has only been passed for prescription only dispensing. I think it might have Milbemycin (sp might be wrong) which if my memory serves me correctly (it might not so dont take as gospel without checking) some breeds can be sensitive too, therefore it wouldnt be "safe" for it to be on general sale without veterinary instruction.

Generally worming is done from 2 weeks of age, every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6 months and then every 3/4months like adults. The reason being a lot of pups are born with round worm, as worms that could be laying dormant in the adult bitch can be activated when she becomes pregnant, the worms can then be transferred across the placenta to the pups and the worm larvae throught the mothers milk. Pups can become really ill with bad worm loads, so to make sure all the life stages are completely gone, hence the much more regular worming to be sure up to a certain age. 

If your dog has got a worm load (Think you thought she may have in another thread?) that might be why the vet has said in this case do it a couple of months running to make sure you have got them all.


----------



## xtrixiex

Maybe you have me confused with another member. Trixie is 4yrs old and is regularly wormed. I bought Milbemax today as we happened to be at the vets. They generally recommend every month, it's not particularly for Trixie as the vet was happy that she was fit and healthy.

It treats the widest range of worm types in comparison to Drontal and Panacur and I think I am right in saying neither Drontal or Panacur treat lungworm. That is as much as I know. :blink:


----------



## Jazzy

I use Milbemax for our two Bichons and our vet said to do every 3 months.


----------



## Sparkle

My vet says to do milbemax every 3 months too


----------



## Doolally

If you've got young children it's adviable to worm monthly due to the risk from roundworms


----------



## Sled dog hotel

xtrixiex said:


> Maybe you have me confused with another member. Trixie is 4yrs old and is regularly wormed. I bought Milbemax today as we happened to be at the vets. They generally recommend every month, it's not particularly for Trixie as the vet was happy that she was fit and healthy.
> 
> It treats the widest range of worm types in comparison to Drontal and Panacur and I think I am right in saying neither Drontal or Panacur treat lungworm. That is as much as I know. :blink:


Sorry yes did get you mixed up someones got the same user name almost and same spelling of Trixie. Milbemax is made up of Praziquantal and Milbemycin Oxime. Its the Milbemycin that certain collie and other type breeds can be sensitive too. The manufacturers also say that it should be given with with or after food, and that in studies Mybemycin oxime, has a lower margin of safety in some breeds. Also that the correct dosage/weight ratio should be strictly adhered too. (just checked as I said was going from memory before only) which is probably why its not on general sale as I previously suspected.


----------



## xtrixiex

Thanks all. Hopefully, it's good stuff if the vets are selling it.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Has anyone seen a worm load from it's use?

My young dog has seemed spookily worm free it appears (good job on breeders part thnx), it'd be kind of reassuring to hear someone who's sure it works


----------



## Sled dog hotel

RobD-BCactive said:


> Has anyone seen a worm load from it's use?
> 
> My young dog has seemed spookily worm free it appears (good job on breeders part thnx), it'd be kind of reassuring to hear someone who's sure it works


Havent you got collies? I looked up the manufacturers details, as originally I had posted from memory and then wanted to double check. The manufacturer says in studies Milbemycin oxime which is in it along with praziquantel had a lower margin of safety in collie type and certain other breeds.


----------



## Guest

I read that Millbemax should be used with caution in collie breeds


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Buster's Mummy said:


> I read that Millbemax should be used with caution in collie breeds


Ive just actually spotted something else too, it says it cant be used at the same time as some of the more popular flea treatments either, so thats something else that would have to be checked. Didnt spot if before.


----------



## Guest

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive just actually spotted something else too, it says it cant be used at the same time as some of the more popular flea treatments either, so thats something else that would have to be checked. Didnt spot if before.


When buster was a pup he was on millbemax fortnightly for 3 months and every month there after for 6 months as they thought he had lung worm - he's fine now but did a lot of worried research and remember reading that it disagrees with some other products 

Its a great wormer though


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Ive just tried to check out on Novartis website, what other flea treatments it cant be used with, as in my vet pharmacy catalogue it just says cannot be used at the same time as some of the more popular flea treaments,but cannot find anything, There is separate info for vets to the patient stuff though which you cant get access to tried before on another one of their products.

What I did find though that I missed before, along with mentioning in studies it had a lower safety margin in collies and collie related breeds, even more alarmingly it says the tolerance of Milbemax in young pups from these breeds has not been investigated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Buster's Mummy said:


> When buster was a pup he was on millbemax fortnightly for 3 months and every month there after for 6 months as they thought he had lung worm - he's fine now but did a lot of worried research and remember reading that it disagrees with some other products
> 
> Its a great wormer though


It might be a great wormer, and does the job,what worries me more, is at what cost long term or initially in some dogs. I might be an old sceptic but in the main I personally trust drug companies as far as I could throw them.

For years vets dished out Nuvantop the flea spray, (us oldies would remember it more) until they found years later it contains a carcinogen and it miraculously suddenly dissapeared after years.

Funnilly enough I used Milbemax once or twice when it came out, my vets were selling it and then they suddenly stopped and went back to Drontal and Panacur for routine worming.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its the Milbemycin that certain collie and other type breeds can be sensitive too. The manufacturers also say that it should be given with with or after food, and that in studies Mybemycin oxime, has a lower margin of safety in some breeds. Also that the correct dosage/weight ratio should be strictly adhered too


That would explain the weight check recording before selling it, I did read instruction leaflet early on but the Senior Vet has BC's herself, and I can't remember a caution on instruction. Think of late, just had a pill for treatment with no paper.

I remember the breeder used Drontal suspension in pups, and seemed to have made a good job of de-worming.

Not had any apparent issue with Milbemax, I'm feeling now like you have to double & triple check *question everything* these days 

They recommend Practic flea/tick treatment http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/prac-tic_dog.shtml to go along with it, think that's Novartis product to. May be with immunity a less effective (but safer) wormer would be justified.

Milbemax http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/milbemax_cat.shtml



> Special Precautions and Warnings
> 
> Studies with milbemycin oxime indicate that the margin of safety in certain dogs of Collie or related breeds is less than in other breeds. In these dogs, the recommended dose should be strictly observed.


We're near the upper end of weight range, so should have a decent cushion. This explains why the single pill administered at worming time, not permitting accidents by allowing years supply purchased in a box.

Has anyone seen worms though? It's long time since I saw "spaghetti" poops. My guy does his best to acquire them from deer poop, though the herd may well be wormed for public safety reasons.


----------



## hairydog

We dont use it on our Beardies, or any other collies, not recommended!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

RobD-BCactive said:


> That would explain the weight check recording before selling it, I did read instruction leaflet early on but the Senior Vet has BC's herself, and I can't remember a caution on instruction. Think of late, just had a pill for treatment with no paper.
> 
> I remember the breeder used Drontal suspension in pups, and seemed to have made a good job of de-worming.
> 
> Not had any apparent issue with Milbemax, I'm feeling now like you have to double & triple check *question everything* these days
> 
> They recommend Practic flea/tick treatment Prac-ticÂ® (Pyriprole) - Novartis Animal Health Inc. to go along with it, think that's Novartis product to. May be with immunity a less effective (but safer) wormer would be justified.


Like I said call me an old sceptic but nowt goes in my dogs that I dont know about. Anything new I get given, gets a thorough check out before they get it. Think you have to sometimes, they tend to dispense pills and stuff and dont always give you the leaflet. The FDA websites are great for sorting out meds, There is additional info we dont get here. You sometimes find out more if you search by whats actually in it rather than the brand name. Even on the Novartis site it says for patients outside the US. There is stuff given out here for use thats not passed for the same use by the FDA.

In all the years Ive had dogs Ive only had one occasion where worms were visible. Funnily enough I was reading a mag today about various parasites. They said that if you see worms post worming its a sign its worked, as they adhere to the intestinal/gut wall, once dead or partially killed they release the hold and come out. So does that mean if you dont see any the dog didnt have any anyway?


----------



## swarthy

xtrixiex said:


> It treats the widest range of worm types in comparison to Drontal and Panacur and I think I am right in saying neither Drontal or Panacur treat lungworm. That is as much as I know. :blink:


You are right about Milbemax - however - what they don't tell you is that the way it has to be given to treat lungworm is different - not sure of the full facts - but believe it is over so many consecutive days.

I use Milbemax and worm roughly every three months - and about 6 to 8 weeks when I have a pup.


----------



## xtrixiex

Sled dog hotel said:


> In all the years Ive had dogs Ive only had one occasion where worms were visible. Funnily enough I was reading a mag today about various parasites. They said that if you see worms post worming its a sign its worked, as they adhere to the intestinal/gut wall, once dead or partially killed they release the hold and come out. So does that mean if you dont see any the dog didnt have any anyway?


Going off topic slightly as this is related to horses, but I have wormed a horse and found worms in droppings after worming. That was a heavy burden. But horse manure can be sent off for worm analysis so I assume some things can't be seen by eye and because worms aren't visible, doesn't mean they don't exist. That is how I understand it anyway and as I say, I'm talking horses not dogs, so don't take my word for that!


----------



## swarthy

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive just actually spotted something else too, it says it cant be used at the same time as some of the more popular flea treatments either, so thats something else that would have to be checked. Didnt spot if before.


It can't be used with Advocate - I am uncertain which way around it is - but one way you have to leave a gap of about a week - the other it's a month.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

swarthy said:


> It can't be used with Advocate - I am uncertain which way around it is - but one way you have to leave a gap of about a week - the other it's a month.


I did even look up the patient leaflet on the Novartis manufacturers website to find which but didnt say anything on there, dont in fact think it even mentioned the fact. It was only because I happened to see a note about Milbemycin one of the ingrediants not being compatible with certain flea treatments elsewhere, that I knew about it.


----------



## Guest

I seem to remember that certain dogs have reations to that one Border Collies are one! Did read of other breeds also recently.
Panacur is used by many I believe


----------



## dexter

Wormers


----------



## RobD-BCactive

xtrixiex said:


> have wormed a horse and found worms in droppings after worming. That was a heavy burden


In a BC pup in the 70's who was effectively an unwanted rescue litter from a farm, he showed signs of worms, and the effectiveness of the worming treatment was very evident and quite revolting! The grown up dog was a great dog to and lived to 16, may be even 17!

The Vet wormers now, are I believe more effective than the non-prescription wormer we used then.

Sounds like my dogs breeder is doing the right thing by using Drontal


----------



## TheKLF99

I know this is a bit of an old thread but I too am a bit confused about why on earth Milbemax needs a prescription.

It doesn't seem to make any sense as we went to the vets the other day to buy a wormer and the receptionist just asked us the weight of the dogs and cat and sold it Milbemax to us with the advice on how much to give the dogs and cat. 

We went in without the dogs or cat, so it really didn't make any sense why it is prescription if they can just sell it like that, seems more just a money making scheme 'cos you can't buy it cheaper online without a prescription and by the time you've paid for a prescription it's not worth buying online.

It seems just a way that the vets can keep their monopoly on wormers rather than any type of safety precaution - the safety precautions could equally be applied to just a leaflet in the box. It might affect some breeds, but that Spot On flea repellent can kill cats, that's not prescription only, it just has warning on the box to not use it on cats.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

TheKLF99 said:


> I know this is a bit of an old thread but I too am a bit confused about why on earth Milbemax needs a prescription.
> 
> It doesn't seem to make any sense as we went to the vets the other day to buy a wormer and the receptionist just asked us the weight of the dogs and cat and sold it Milbemax to us with the advice on how much to give the dogs and cat.
> 
> We went in without the dogs or cat, so it really didn't make any sense why it is prescription if they can just sell it like that, seems more just a money making scheme 'cos you can't buy it cheaper online without a prescription and by the time you've paid for a prescription it's not worth buying online.
> 
> It seems just a way that the vets can keep their monopoly on wormers rather than any type of safety precaution - the safety precautions could equally be applied to just a leaflet in the box. It might affect some breeds, but that Spot On flea repellent can kill cats, that's not prescription only, it just has warning on the box to not use it on cats.


There have always been veterinary only medicines, which you either have to get from a vet or with a prescription. They often tend to be the stronger ones.

There are plenty of wormers that you can get on line and various places without a prescription that vets do too, like panacur, and drontal for example that are good and Ive always used.


----------

